# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ΜΠΑΛΑΝΤΕΖΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΥ

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα έχω μια μπαλντεζα , δηλαδη ενα καλώδιο 25μ ΝΥΜ 3Χ2,5 .
Μετράω για συνεχεια (buzzer) με πολύμετρο καφε χτυπάει , κιτρινοπράσινο οκ , αλλα ο μπλέ δείχνει να έχει διακοπή δεν χτυπάει το buzzer.
   Εδωσα φάση(ρεύμα) στον μπλε κ στην αλλη ακρη του καλωδίου με δοκιμαστικό και με ενα επαγωγικό στυλό (δοκιμαστης τασης χωρις επαφή στον χαλκό) μου εδειξε τάση άγγιξα τον μπλε συντομα με το χέρι (νύχι)δεν είχε ρεύμα , τι συμβαίνει άραγε ; Και το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι πως θα βρώ που ακριβως έχει κοπεί ο μπλε αγωγός ώστε να πάρω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο καλώδιο; σημειώνεται ότι ελεγξα το καλώδιο χωρίς να βρω κάποια επιληψιμη (πληγή), καλωδιο παληό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μου εδειξε τάση άγγιξα τον μπλε συντομα με το χέρι (νύχι)δεν είχε ρεύμα


Με την γλώσσα σου δεν δοκίμασες μόνο !! (τι να σου πω ) :Lol: 
Ξετύλιξε όλην την μπαλαντέζα και τοποθέτησε το πολύμετρο στα 2 άκρα του μπλέ καλώδιου που υποψιάζεσαι ότι έχει πρόβλημα . στην κλίμακα Ωμ . Άρχισε να τσακίζεις το καλώδιο σε όλα τα σημεία κοιτώντας ταυτόχρονα τις ενδείξεις του πολύμετρου και θα το καταλάβεις .

----------

FILMAN (09-02-16)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα έχω μια μπαλντεζα , δηλαδη ενα καλώδιο 25μ ΝΥΜ 3Χ2,5 .
> Μετράω για συνεχεια (buzzer) με πολύμετρο καφε χτυπάει , κιτρινοπράσινο οκ , αλλα ο μπλέ δείχνει να έχει διακοπή δεν χτυπάει το buzzer.
>    Εδωσα φάση(ρεύμα) στον μπλε κ στην αλλη ακρη του καλωδίου με δοκιμαστικό και με ενα επαγωγικό στυλό (δοκιμαστης τασης χωρις επαφή στον χαλκό) μου εδειξε τάση άγγιξα τον μπλε συντομα με το χέρι (νύχι)δεν είχε ρεύμα , τι συμβαίνει άραγε ; Και το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι πως θα βρώ που ακριβως έχει κοπεί ο μπλε αγωγός ώστε να πάρω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο καλώδιο; σημειώνεται ότι ελεγξα το καλώδιο χωρίς να βρω κάποια επιληψιμη (πληγή), καλωδιο παληό.


Κόψε 20 πόντους από την αρχή και 20 πόντους από το τέλος. Ξεκίνα να κόβεις από το σημείο που τσακίζει περισσότερο.Μετράμε με πολύμετρο για την συνέχεια αγωγού και με πολύμετρο για την τάση κι ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΥΧΙ ΜΑΣ .Ενα άλλο κόλπο αν είσαι τυχερός. Οπως τα 3 καλώδια είναι λυμένα π.χ στην άκρη του φις τραβάς ελαφρά με μία πένσα μόνο το μπλε καλώδιο, αφού δεν συγκρατείται από χαλκότριχες θα αφαιρεθεί εύκολα αν το ελλάτωμα είναι σε αυτήν την άκρη.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Εκοψα 4 μετρα απο την μια ακρη που είχε ενα φούσκωμα κ ενα μέτρο απο την άλλη ακρη, τραβηξα λιγο με με πένσα αλλά τίποτα , θα δοκιμασω τα τσακίσματα που είπε ο Πέτρος μηπως με τσακισμα υπάρξει επαφη κ συνέχεια κ βρούμε ρεγουλα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εκοψα 4 μετρα απο την μια ακρη που είχε ενα φούσκωμα κ ενα μέτρο απο την άλλη ακρη, τραβηξα λιγο με με πένσα αλλά τίποτα , θα δοκιμασω τα τσακίσματα που είπε ο Πέτρος μηπως με τσακισμα υπάρξει επαφη κ συνέχεια κ βρούμε ρεγουλα


Έτσι έχω βρει το ακριβές σημείο φθοράς καλώδιου σε αμέτρητα πιστολάκια / μιξεράκια και μιλάμε ακρίβεια παρά 5-10 εκατοστά. Εκτός από το απλό τσάκισμα σπρώχνε και τα 2 σου χέρια προς τα μέσα (με την λογική ότι κάπου τραβήχτηκε δυνατά το καλώδιο και κόπηκαν σύρματα εσωτερικά και απομακρύνθηκαν ).

----------

FILMAN (09-02-16), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (05-02-16), Thomas S (06-02-16)

----------


## vasilimertzani

ρε συ δεν πιστευω να εχεις βαμενα νυχια οταν το δοκιμασες γιατι λειτουργει σαν μονωτικο  :Lol:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Βαμμένα κ με στρασάκια , λες να έγινε σφάλμα μέτρησης ; χαχα

----------


## chipakos-original

Παλιοκαλώδιο μου φαίνεται είναι. Αν δεν είναι η βλάβη στις άκριες τότε είναι κακοφτιαγμένο. Εκτός βέβαια αν σου έπεσε καμιά βαριά κατασκευή πάνω του και έκανε μη εμφανή ζημιά . Ετσι από περιέργεια πες μας όταν το βρεις και πες μας και πόση παλαντέζα σου έμεινε τελικά χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Με την γλώσσα σου δεν δοκίμασες μόνο !! (τι να σου πω )
> Ξετύλιξε όλην την μπαλαντέζα και τοποθέτησε το πολύμετρο στα 2 άκρα του μπλέ καλώδιου που υποψιάζεσαι ότι έχει πρόβλημα . στην κλίμακα Ωμ . Άρχισε να τσακίζεις το καλώδιο σε όλα τα σημεία κοιτώντας ταυτόχρονα τις ενδείξεις του πολύμετρου και θα το καταλάβεις .


Πέτρο μου βγήκαν τα χερια να τσακίζω κ να σπρωχνω αλλά τζίφος δεν βγήκε(λαγός) τωρα αυτο που μένει είναι να το μαχαιρώσω στην μέση να παρω το ακέραιο κλαδο , με την προυπόθεση να υπάρχει ένα σφάλμα ,  μετα να ξαναχωρισώ το σκαρτο να παρω το υγιές ,  με τρια μικρά κλεμενς κ ένα θερμοσυστελλομενο μακαρονι , ξανασυνδέω. Εντάξει παιδιά στο τέλος θα μείνω με 3... μέτρα καλωδιο χαχα

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Γιατι όμως ο αγωγος στην άλλη ακρη εφοσον είχα δωσει ρευμα εδειχνε  στο δοκιμαστικό ταση; αφού δεν υπαρχει συνέχεια στον καλώδιο. Αυτοι οι μαγκες της δεη πως βρίσκουν ακριβως το σημειο που εχει σφάλμα σε ενα υπόγειο καλώδιο κ σκαβουν ;

----------


## diony

Μπορείς να κάνεις και το εξής
Δίνεις ουδέτερο στον καλό αγωγό και στο κίτρινο ταυτόχρονα στη μια πλευρά του καλωδίου έχοντας τα άκρα της άλλης μονωμένα
Δίνεις φάση στον κομμένο αγωγό και έχοντας το καλώδιο απλωμένο το *σκανάρεις* κατά μήκος με ένα δοκιμαστικό  μπαταρίας (ανιχνευτή τάσης)  
Αν εκεί που ενώ ανάβει  σου σβήσει βάλε ένα σημάδι , και επανέλαβε τη διαδικασία από την άλλη μεριά του καλωδίου με τον ίδιο τρόπο
Δεν πιάνει πάντα αλλά πολλές φορές μου δούλεψε με επιτυχία

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (07-02-16)

----------


## Panoss

Υπάρχουν εργαλεία, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC0YIk4Z85A.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Υπάρχουν εργαλεία, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC0YIk4Z85A.


Α καλά μα φυσικά υπάρχουν .Κι εγώ τον πομποδέκτη μου τον χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια ειδικά σε μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις . Αλλά βλέπεις ότι αυτός είναι εξειδικευμένος εξοπλισμός και δεν τον έχει ο κάθε ένας.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Μπορείς να κάνεις και το εξής
> Δίνεις ουδέτερο στον καλό αγωγό και στο κίτρινο ταυτόχρονα στη μια πλευρά του καλωδίου έχοντας τα άκρα της άλλης μονωμένα
> Δίνεις φάση στον κομμένο αγωγό και έχοντας το καλώδιο απλωμένο το *σκανάρεις* κατά μήκος με ένα δοκιμαστικό  μπαταρίας (ανιχνευτή τάσης)  
> Αν εκεί που ενώ ανάβει  σου σβήσει βάλε ένα σημάδι , και επανέλαβε τη διαδικασία από την άλλη μεριά του καλωδίου με τον ίδιο τρόπο
> Δεν πιάνει πάντα αλλά πολλές φορές μου δούλεψε με επιτυχία


Έπιασε το κόλπο ,  ειχε σκάσει ο μπλέ ,  μαυρισε (καηκε)η εξωτερική προστασια pvc της παλαντεζας παραθέτω μια φωτο . Ευχαριστω πολύ όλους για τις συμβουλες τους

----------


## νεκταριοος

οσο αφορα τη ΔΕΗ φιλε παναγιωτη . εχουνε μηχανηματα = γενητριες συχνοτητων παλμογραφουσ και αν ειναι στη θαλασα τα καλοδιο ακομη το βρισκουν πανευκολο ειναι για καπιον που ξερει την δουλεια του.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Εννοείτε οτι δουλειά τους ειναι η επισκεύη υπογειων δικτυων και σίγουρα την ξέρουν,  αλλά νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιουν κάποια (γέφυρα με αντιστάσεις)κ με πτωση τάσης υπολογιζουν ακριβως το σημείο σφάλματος. Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος μιας κ δεν το γνωρίζω καλά κ πιθανόν να λεω πατατιές .

----------


## diony

Πάντως αν στο σημείο που κόπηκε *δεν είχε εμφανή μηχανική καταπόνηση* , ίσως να χρειαστεί όλο το καλώδιο αντικατάσταση , π.χ. θα μπορούσε να είχε κοπεί ο αγωγός της γείωσης και αν λειτουργούσες κάποιο εργαλείο με μεταλλικές επιφάνειες , δεν θα  υπήρχε προστασία.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Πάντως αν στο σημείο που κόπηκε *δεν είχε εμφανή μηχανική καταπόνηση* , ίσως να χρειαστεί όλο το καλώδιο αντικατάσταση , π.χ. θα μπορούσε να είχε κοπεί ο αγωγός της γείωσης και αν λειτουργούσες κάποιο εργαλείο με μεταλλικές επιφάνειες , δεν θα  υπήρχε προστασία.


Έχεις δίκιο δεν αξίζει να παιζω με την ασφαλεια μου ,  το ζητούμενο είναι γιατί εσκασε(βλέπε φώτο) ο μπλέ στο μέσον του καλωδίου κ όχι στις ενώσεις του ; αδύναμος κρίκος ήταν αύτο το σημείο ,  με κομμένα συρμάτίδια; τι να πω ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## diony

Επειδή ο κάθε αγωγός έχει πολλούς κλώνους , με τη χρήση κάποιοι κόβονται και έτσι το φορτίο είναι υποχρεωμένο να περάσει από τους μονοκόμματους
Αποτέλεσμα σε περίπτωση αρκετών αμπέρ να έχουμε άνοδο θερμοκρασίας στα *αδύναμα σημεία*
Εδώ έχουν συμβεί τα εξής
1) Όταν μείνουν 1-2 κλώνοι γεροί μόνο , λειώνουν και αναλόγως τι φορτίο λειτουργούσαμε μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί τόξο
2) ή κάποιες φορές λόγω αυξημένης θερμοκρασίας λειώνει η μόνωση από τους διπλανούς αγωγούς και ανάλογα μπορεί να έχουμε βραχυκύκλωμα
Προσωπικά μου έχουν τύχει και τα δύο πολλές φορές

----------

